# sound-compressor?



## en2k (31. Juli 2002)

hi!!

kennt jemand zufällig einen guten (oder überhaupt einen) sound-compressor für windows, der in echtzeit alles, was kurz vor knapp vorm ausgang steht, auf ein level regelt?? sowas in der art wie rocksteady für winamp, nur eben für windows.

thx

ciao, nino


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. August 2002)

Wer sollte auf die Idee kommen und so etwas Nutzloses schreiben?


----------



## en2k (14. August 2002)

So "nutzlos" ist das gar nicht. vor allem nicht, wenn du musik bzw filme hast oder aber über'n pc fern siehst und keinen bock drauf hast, andauernd am lautstärkeregler rumzustellen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. August 2002)

Was meinst du wohl, warum der Regisseur das so gemacht hat?

Was meinst du wohl, warum Heim und Kinosysteme extreme Pegelschwankungen bewerkstelligen müssen?

Was meinst du was das für einen Effekt hätte, wenn eine Liebesszene genau so laut wäre, wie eine Flugzeugexplosion?


----------



## en2k (14. August 2002)

*aha....*

also ist Deiner Meinung nach ein Compressor völlig überflüssig? Auch, daß es solche Teile als 19"-Effekte, Plugins für Soundbearbeitungsprogramme oder in sonst irgendeiner Form gibt? Und z.B. Radiostationen haben sowas auch nur zum Spaß als Posteffect drinhängen?

Eigentlich wollt ich ja nur wissen, ob's sowas gibt, und keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen....


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. August 2002)

Bei aller Ehre, ich bin Musiker und habe selber diese 19 Zoll Geräte und diverse Software Kompressoren für LogicAudio und andere professionelle Geräte, soviel zur Ausgangssituation.



> also ist Deiner Meinung nach ein Compressor völlig überflüssig?


 Habe ich nirgends gesagt!

Und warum Radiostationen das haben ist eine andere Sache.
Wenn ein Kompressor in Film und Sound besser wäre, hätte es der Profi in der Audiobearbeitung sicher getan.


Aber mich interessiert es trotzdem, warum du meinst, du bräuchtest Einen.


----------

